# Am I unhireable?!?!



## xsnowwhite (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong thread please feel free to move, mods!

Anyways I have been looking for a job since last summer, and it seems nearly impossible to me! I applied to several stores, Kohl's, bed bath & beyond, a candy store, toy store, linens and things, target, a few restaurants etc. and have even called them back! They had signs saying hiring but when I call them to check up on it they go ohh actually we aren't hiring anymore. Here is my dilemma though, I have never had a job before, so am I automatically going to be rejected? I'm such a hard worker which frustrates me because I have nothing that would show that. The reason I have never worked is because I make all my money as a babysitter or nanny but now I need more hours/dependable income(my current babysitting jobs occur sporadically, so it's not a ton of money, its like20 bucks here or there). 

I also find it to be a problem for online because like my whole application is blank since I have no previous employment history. Does anyone have any advice on how or where to be hired? Or any tips when it comes to filling out an application, resume, etc? Thank you in advance, I'm desperate!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhh thats too bad...I am shocked Kohl's would not hire you...My Mom hires younger people all the time with no experience....Just keep trying and I am sure you will get a job. Try some of the places like VS, Gap, Old Navy, etc...they seem to hire people in HS or right out of school. Try to go in and see if they will let you talk to a mgr...sometimes face to face is better than them looking at the application...that way you can let them know how much you want to work and how you just need a chance.

I hope you find something soon.....


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 14, 2009)

Just keep trying. This economy sucks, my boyfriend had a really hard time finding a job and he has job experience. He didn't get a job until last week. Just put in your application everywhere that you can and stay positive!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not too surprised Target had a hiring sign and said so otherwise. I will admit though I didn't get my first job till I was 18 and Target was my start. I would keep trying, try retail stores like Macy's, Dillards, JcPennys, Sears, etc. They usually don't require too much experience. Although I work for Macy's now I will tell you make sure you talk about the credit card and how excited you would be to open them! lol


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 14, 2009)

If you have any volunteer work or school stuff that you can put on an application that would show a level of dependability, critical thinking, etc. It's a tough market right now, with so many people looking for work that have experience, you will have to work harder to get noticed


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 14, 2009)

If you're in college, I would check to see if your school has a career center as well. They usually have listings of employment opportunities. I'm not sure if high schools have them (been a looooong time since high school for me). Also ask friends or relatives if they know of any openings and if they can put in a good word for you (only if they know you very well). Sometimes knowing the right people can help a lot. Good luck!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 14, 2009)

I will give you some tips from my experience. I started working when I was 14. 
1.) Apply at a temp agency. They have plenty of jobs that do not require experience. I started doing factory work then I did I few typing & computing skills tests and was offered clerical positions. Downside, not guaranteed work, jobs could last 1 day, and there's no benefits involved, just the paycheck. Also if you do apply, try not to be picky, cause they will stop calling you. 
2.) Not sure if you are a student or graduated, but at my high school we had employers call our school & post job positions that were specifically for consideration to people at my school. 
3.) When applying for a job, be sure to include volunteer work, your babysitting job as a reference, and highlight on your education.
4.) Try and speak with the hiring manager as you turn in your application, be sure to be friendly, give them a firm handshake, and let them know, you're looking for work as a first timer, that you are a hard-worker, and pay compliments, like "I'm in this "blank" store all the time anyways, why not work here". Check out your local mall, and apply at every store with a hiring sign, and even check the places in the food court & movie theater.
5.) Check with friends or family, and ask if where they work has an open position. References usally get priority.
6.) Make a resume, and be sure to write a small paragraph regarding your objective. example, Looking for a great first job. Hard worker. Loves to work with people, etc...
Hope this helps you & Good Luck!


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 15, 2009)

volunteer! start doing a couple of weekly volunteer commitments and build a reputation and references. Employers like volunteer work on the resume. Plus consider the economy. It's not about you, if you didn't get hired at target when they had a sign, its probably because 500 other people also applied for the job. Build your resume and keep trying. When i graduated from nursing school i put in over 70 applications in a week. The more you apply for, the more likely you are to land an interview at one of those places.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I will try these ideas and keep applying to anything that pops up! And to tish and smokesignal, i was surprised too but I guess they needed more experience? oh well! I never thought to try the department stores I always thought they needed more experience but I will try those! thanks again !


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry to hear your having a hard time. I was in the exact same position not too long ago. It's hard because everyone wants expirience, but no one wants to give it to you.

Eventually you will find a manager who is willing to give you that first chance, and then you'll be fine. During the interview i would let them know "Listen, i know i have no retail expirience, and that probably a huge deciding factor, but i can't get expririence if no one gives me a try. I am an extremly hard worker and i have been dealing with families and their children for years. If you speak to them i'm sure they will speak positivly of me."

Try a walmart or something along those lines. It's not galmourous but it will be expirience with the public and keeping a clean work enviornement.


----------



## arielle123 (Jun 15, 2009)

Everybody has had some really good advice. I don't have much to add besides keep trying and keep your chin up! I don't think it's you exactly, the economy sucks. I have a master's degree and I can't find a job! It's just tough out there right now. Good luck!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah I agree with the advice written here already. Good luck! Looking for a job is so stressful. Keep trying but never show that you are desperate or beg for a job because it seems to turn off prospective employers.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 15, 2009)

It was never easy to get a job. Keep trying! Good luck


----------



## LiAnn (Jun 15, 2009)

You're not unhireable. You're just up against a heck of a lot of competition.

If you don't have any so-called "regular" jobs, put down your babysitting-nanny jobs. Also list any team sports, clubs, volunteering, what have you. So you haven't entered the traditional workforce as of yet? Big deal. Everyone starts out that way.

And, yes, sign up with every placement agency you can find. They do a lot of the initial prescreening for you (they'll find you jobs that match your skillset, in your desired pay range, in your desired geographical area) and some of them even have free training - to help you pick up additional skills.

You're trying to find a job when there's HIGH unemployment. That means that lots of people who otherwise wouldn't try getting jobs at Target/Dillards/et cetera have rewritten their resumes to pull off a lot of their "office" jobs so that they don't look too ragingly overqualified. (I know because in 2002, that's what I did. I had six different versions of my resume, each tailored for different types of jobs: admin, receptionist, web developer, part-time retail, food service...) You're going to have a stone bitch of a time finding jobs, even more so with all the competition out there. Just hang on, sign up with the agencies, and keep following up with these stores where you've put in your applications. In September, some jobs may be opening up because students (HS and college) head back to school, and some will leave their jobs, so those will open up. (And you may have found something else by then - you just never know.)

When working with a placement agency:

call them every other day. Yes, really. Every day is too much. But just once a week, which many of them will recommend, isn't necessarily enough to keep you at the top of their minds. Call on Monday - to get any jobs that come in on Monday or Tuesday. Call on Wednesday - to see if any mid-week jobs have been posted. And call them on Friday - to get any "our regular person is going out of town next week on emergency and we need someone right away!!" jobs. 
don't volunteer the information that you're working with other agencies. They'll probably guess that, yes, you are; but they don't need to know that as a fact. They only need to know what your availability is, what your skills are, and your desired pay scale. 
even if they can only initially offer you one- and two-day jobs: take them. That shows the agency that you're willing to work shorter term, and they may start seeing you as their "go-to" person who won't turn down job offers just because they're not "temp-to-perm" opportunities...even a one-, two-, or five-day job is income for them, which makes them happy (and income for you, which is good.) 
even if you don't want to work for the next several years as a receptionist/file clerk/whatever...take the jobs. Stress to the agency that if a job comes up in your desired field, you'd very much like to be submitted for that job instead; but you'll work at these other positions short-term to get additional experience. (And income...but that doesn't need to be repeated.) 
look into getting your own healthcare - that way, no matter what happens with the job market, your healthcare is covered. You're not dependent on keeping a job to keep your healthcare. Sure, paid vacation is great; but healthcare is VERY significant. (Also note that some placement agencies offer healthcare benefits if you work through them for a minimum number of hours a month, or for at least 90 days. Check with the various agencies to see what they offer.)


----------



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2009)

it's going to be tough in the current economic environment, with or without experience.

my first real job was at vons. i'm not going to tell you working at a grocery store in enjoyable, because it's not. what it is though, is experience. alot of people start off working as box boys/girls, believe it or not...so it's pretty much common knowledge that you put up with alot of shit as one, employers appreciate that. grocery stores hire on a pretty constant basis because most box clerks don't stay very long (i stayed only six months while i was in backgrounds for my current job) so there's kind of a revolving door there. even in a horrible economy, people still need to eat and more people are eating in because they can't afford to go out so grocery stores are definately not shutting down anytime soon.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 16, 2009)

thank you all so much for your advice! I checked out the mall today and there are a few stores hiring so I am gonna apply for those and also see about the grocery store.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2009)

I know that some stores or should I say mngrs don't even *read *your application if it's blank, which really, really sucks. So make sure you go in, and speak with a hiring manager, he/she will be more likely to go over your application if they remember seeing you and talking with you. Don't be ashamed to tell them you'd love to work there.(even if you wouldn't love it lol)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 17, 2009)

For experience, you may want to try local stores first. Not chains. Even something as simple as a local coffee place or pizza shop as a cashier. Mostly because local businesses usually have an owner there or they don't have any strict policies on hiring. Also, look on Craigslist... when a business takes the time to post online they are usually very serious about needing an employee. Network! If you have friends working at retail stores talk to them and whoever is in charge of hiring. Let your parents know you are looking for a job so they can let their friends and neighbors know. 

Lastly, don't be too hard on yourself... in this economy people much more qualified than you are taking jobs that are generally entry level just to support themselves. It will take time, but you'll find something.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 23, 2009)

Aww, I know how you feel. When I was 15 (the age you have to be to get a job here) I handed in 70 resumes before I got a job, and that was back in 2001. Now, I have had 8 years of retail experience in a variety of stores, and can't for the life of me get a job. I haven't worked since January. I am studying and will be certified as a Makeup Artist and Fashion Stylist this August, but it doesn't seem to count for anything. I want to work in cosmetics or fashion but have been applying for other jobs too. I KNOW I could perform excellently in any of the positions I have applied for, and I have had professionals look at my resume and cover letters (I tailor them to each specific job) and they have all said that they are very good, but apparently I am "unhireable". (I like that word, despite its negativity, lol). I've tried my absolute hardest- I can't do any more.

But your situation is not hopeless. Babysitting is a big responsibility- you have been entrusted with people's children and that shows you are responsible and trustworthy. Think of the skills you have gained that are valuable in retail and show this through your resume and cover letters.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to stop by this thread again and see how you are going. Any luck so far?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 16, 2009)

aw thanks for checking back! no luck so far with a job, but luckilly I've been babysitting like 4x a week so that keeps me pretty busy and keeps me earning money. Once August comes around though I'm not really going to be needed a whole lot since the kids are in school, so I'm really hoping to find one then. thanks again, and I'll definitely post if I find one soon.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 17, 2009)

hang in there. it is hard to find jobs these days. i find a lot of places say they are hiring but actually are not. i know it sounds crazy but when i was a manager at a hallmark store, we did the same thing. we always took applications but never ever were hiring.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 18, 2009)

Apply with a temp agency, and VOLUNTEER!!!

Not only will you gain experience volunteering, it is also an AWESOME opportunity to network with people who can offer you leads for paid work.


----------

